# Greetings from the sunshine state!



## HIN (Aug 21, 2013)

Welcome! It's good to see new people who are interested in archery. Good luck with everything!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

Anastasis.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)




----------



## Destroyer (Sep 11, 2009)

Howdy! :welcome:


----------

